# UPDATED: March - Calgary Car Audio Get-Together



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Our first meetup was such a success, that we are doing it on a regular basis!
Just meetup, have a coffee, talk shop, compare systems and ideas...
Feel free to join us, if you're in the area.

We will be meeting on: *Saturday, March 7th.
10:00am* at *Tim Horton's
723 46th Avenue SE, Calgary*.
(it's a large parking lot, so we can demo our gear) 

*Google Maps*


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Bumping this up as a reminder ?

I hope to see a good turn out and I encourage anybody who would like to come out , please do!!!

All enthusiasts and aspiring curious enthusiasts welcome


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

One more bump, as this is now a week away.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

*March 7th Event Cancelled*

All, we are postponing the March 7 event to a later day in March, TBD.

The weather is going to be to cold on the 7th to have an enjoyable event.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

*UPDATE: This event has been rescheduled.*

We will be meeting on: *Saturday, March 28th.
10:00am* at *Tim Horton's
723 46th Avenue SE, Calgary*.
(it's a large parking lot, so we can demo our gear)

*Google Maps*


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey all we are having another get together on August 8 th. Same place as last time. Starting at 10 am. There is a link from Jimmydee above to location. It’s going to be fun times. A lot of demos and good conversations. This is opened to all who can make it. So if you could please come have some fun with us.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

The long range forecast is looking favourable. Not to crazy hot. 

Looking forward to a gathering of diverse audio enthusiasts!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

AudioGal said:


> The long range forecast is looking favourable. Not to crazy hot.
> 
> Looking forward to a gathering of diverse audio enthusiasts!


Sure hope we see you there!


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

I will be there for sure. See you then!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Bump. Open to all that can make it. Going to be great.


----------

